# Suse 9,3 Pro: Linux-Partition vergrössern?



## orffyre (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

 Da ich derzeit vermehrt mit Linux arbeite, habe ich eine FAT32-Partition mit Partition Magic 8 um 5GB verkleinert. Meine ursprüngliche Linux-Partition ist auch 5GB gross.

 Was ist jetzt die eleganteste und sicherste Lösung, um aus meiner 5GB-Linux eine 10GB zu zaubern? Soll ich das wieder per PartMagic machen oder aus Linux raus?

 Vielen Dank im Vorraus!

 Gruss,
 orffyre


----------



## deepthroat (31. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Also ich würde sagen wenn du schon soviel Geld in Partition Magic investiert hast, dann kannst du es auch ruhig einsetzen. Alternativ gibt es für Linux QtParted.

Gruß


----------



## orffyre (3. November 2005)

Hmmm...

 Okay. Ich hab' das mal mit Partition Magic getestet, aber damit kann ich nur die Partition "konvertieren".  Das will ich natürlich auf keinen Fall machen. Es scheint, als mag das Programm keine LNX-Partitionen...

 Habe daraufhin qtparted probiert. Das libparted habe ich installiert gekriegt, das aktuelle qtparted allerdings will nicht. Scheint zu unstable zu sein.

 Irgendwelche Tipps?

 Thanx!

 Gruss,
 orffyre


----------



## deepthroat (3. November 2005)

Also Partition Magic unterstützt zumindest das ext2 und ext3 Dateisystem. qtparted unterstützt zudem noch Größenänderung bei reiserfs. 

Welche Distribution und Dateisystem hast du denn?

/edit: Ach, die Distrubution hast du ja schon im Titel angegeben :-( - vergiss den Teil der Frage.

Gruß


----------



## orffyre (3. November 2005)

Als System läuft bei mir reiserfs. Soll ich die jetzt in ext2 konvertieren? Geht das mit Part? Wie gesagt, ich muss erst noch ne lauffähige qtparted-Version finden.

 Thanx!


----------



## deepthroat (3. November 2005)

Da mußt mal genauer schreiben was du überhaupt gemacht hast. Normalerweise solltest du das parted RPM von deiner SuSE CD oder aus dem Internet installieren können und dann die qtparted-data und qtparted RPMs hinterher.

Dann mußt du noch sicherstellen, das du die progsreiserfs hast um deine reiserfs Partition zu verändern. (evtl. funktioniert da ja ein RPM von einer anderen Distribution wenn für SuSE keins zu finden ist).

Gruß


----------



## orffyre (8. November 2005)

Das mit qtparted war ne Katastrophe. RPMs, auch anderer Distris, haben nicht funktioniert, das Programm manuell zu installieren: mega-buggy. 

 Habe glücklicherweise das Programm "Acronis Partition Expert" gekriegt, mit dem sich dann Platz auf der Festplatte von FAT32 zu reiserfs umschichten liess.

 Jetzt läuft alles und mein Pinguin hat 10GB mehr Platz. 

 Gruss,
 orffyre


----------

